# Snake terror in kid's bedroom



## mrmikk (Dec 19, 2009)

*Published On:* 12-19-2009
*Source:* News.com.au

A MUM who found an aggressive snake poised above cots containing her two young kids was kept at bay for 20 minutes until help arrived. 

The 2m brown tree snake was discovered on a shelf between the woman’s two children, aged one and four, as they slept in their Westcourt home.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## gecko-mad (Dec 19, 2009)

that makes the snake sound evil!


----------



## kupper (Dec 19, 2009)

Wrong photo for a brown tree good old media


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Dec 19, 2009)

are u seriouse!..a 2mtr brown tree snakes poised over little children ready to attack them!!!i hope this post was posted for amuesment and a laugh,than an actual seriouse post!!u would think with all the information & science on reptiles these days,people and the media wouldnt be so ignorant!


----------



## PremierPythons (Dec 19, 2009)

*rolls eyes*


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 19, 2009)

I love the pic, is that a dead eb?.
a pic of the actual huge tree snake would have been good.
If i were Cairns Snake Removals, id be cringing.
Bloody media, lol.


----------



## AMY22 (Dec 19, 2009)

I once saw a story on Today Tonight about a dolphin that had jumped out of the water and accidentally landed on top of someone in a boat and they ended up in hospital (I don’t know if any of yall remember that story, it was a few years ago). They basically made the whole thing into a horror story like the dolphin INTENDED to jump into the boat and land on top of someone, complete with Jaws music and all...


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Dec 19, 2009)

ssssnakeman said:


> I love the pic, is that a dead eb?.





hahahahahaha..thats exaclty what i thought!!!..iz that snake dead! looks rather stiff in the neck! HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Jessica_lee (Dec 19, 2009)

bahaha what a dopey B***.

honestly i can understand fear but not knowing what to do if a snake bit your kid, any first aid book well tell you. 
and im not quite sure that the snakes intention was to trap the kids.


----------



## amy5189 (Dec 19, 2009)

"I’m just thankful the animal didn’t bite the babies, I wouldn’t have a clue what to do if it did."

agreed with you jessica_lee. when living in a country that boasts some pretty venemous snakes, i think it would be a wise idea for there to be some sort of education to everyone on how to treat a snake bite.

seriously, some people still think 'suck the venom out' and other weird things. 

and lol at the picture too. silly media....


----------



## Sel (Dec 19, 2009)

Hmmm funny looking bts

They probably made the story up, needed something to put in the news...morons


----------



## Casey (Dec 19, 2009)

I am amazed that as a mother she would let the snake bite her babies before herself...but that's just me. If I thought my daughter was at risk in anyway from an animal that I considered to be dangerous I would not stay in the opposite corner of the room. That said I guess peoples phobia's sometimes take over and reactions to stress differ from person to person.
It is a typical media response to a story to make things seem more dramatic then it actually was that is how papers are sold. And again the picture is very misleading but I guess a bug eyed BTS does not took quite so threatening in a picture than an EB does. All to tell a good story on the evil snakes that intrude our homes.


----------



## holes (Dec 19, 2009)

i agree with you all on the media hype , but perhaps the snake catcher had some part in this article, he seems to be in the paper alot and theres always a few little bends in the story not to mention odd photo's.

god forbid this is just a advertising stunt to ensure everyone has easy acces to his ph number before other catchers out there????????????????


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 20, 2009)

> god forbid this is just a advertising stunt to ensure everyone has easy acces to his ph number before other catchers out there????????????????


Wouldnt be the first time a snake catcher took advantage of free publicity,lol.
The pic of the brown snake was one of Ray Hosers venomoids.
I think it,s on his smuggled website.
Dont know how it go to Cairns.


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 20, 2009)

Sounds like this 'CAIRNS SNAKE CATCHER" maybe related to good ole' GEORGE the snakeman'

Typical media hype ...I can understand the womans terror though ,and YES a BTS can intimidate you ,especially if your afraid of snakes in general ..they can be agro turds ..


----------



## mrmikk (Dec 20, 2009)

So you mean the picture is not a Brown Tree Snake? LOLOLOLOL

I wonder what goes through the journo's mind? 

' Hey I've got a snake story, anyone got a pic of a snake, any snake, doesn't matter what sort'


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 20, 2009)

I always love hearing that the brown trees need a good bite to administer their venom, if anyone has ever seen a bts bite something, you'd know they can crank that flip-top head of theirs back nearly 180 degrees :lol: .....and even if they do bite you....whoop-tee-do! :lol:

Talk about an over-reaction!


----------



## MrHappy (Dec 21, 2009)

The actual article in the Cairns post doesn't have that pic. There are two pics of David Walton (Cairns Snake Removals) holding the BTS.


----------



## Lewy (Dec 21, 2009)

Snake terror in kids' bedroom- Local Cairns News | cairns.com.au

Look at him he even looks like a ****er IMO LOL


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Dec 21, 2009)

Pathetic. Reeding that artikal has made me stupider.


----------



## channi (Dec 21, 2009)

I don't find the picture funny at all. I know alot of people who believe bts' to be pretty much harmless but have never seen one, imagine if they read this article and assume the photo is of a bts. Pissed me off straight away before even reading the pathetic article.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 21, 2009)

The Courier Mail, in their infinite wisdom, has the article with an even MORE ridiculous title!

Deadly snake in kids&squo; bedroom | The Courier-Mail

Why do these journo idiots do this???? (That's a rhetorical question btw)


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 21, 2009)

Pretty poor maternal instincts in that woman! Her ignorance is understandable, not everyone knows that Brown Tree Snakes are only mildly venomous - I bet half the people on this site couldn't identify one and wouldn't know how venomous is was, but to be willing to stand around and do nothing while her babies were killed (not that they would have been, but apparently she thought so) is amazing for a mother. It would have been easy to drag the cots away from the snake or get rid of the snake with a broom. I would have thought most mothers (or fathers) would put themselves in danger (real or perceived) to protect their babies.

The fact that a snake catcher is hyping the story up rather than playing it down suggests that he wants people to fear snakes rather than think of them as a desirable part of the world and something we should be happy to share our space with. Obviously, it is better for his business and image as a 'tough guy' if people think snakes are scarey demons wanting to murder us all.


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 21, 2009)

geez, ya'd think mum would at least have used an umbrella to ward off the killer snake and grab her kids while she waited for help, i know i would have,....

what a placid lookin EB, one coiled to strike would probably have looked a bit more intimidating for the story than the one napping on a hand,...


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 21, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> what a placid lookin EB, one coiled to strike would probably have looked a bit more intimidating for the story than the one napping on a hand,...



Don't worry, in the other article the guy is squashing the snake's head to the point where its mouth is open, making it look menacing.


----------



## JasonL (Dec 21, 2009)

Sdaji said:


> Pretty poor maternal instincts in that woman! Her ignorance is understandable, not everyone knows that Brown Tree Snakes are only mildly venomous - I bet half the people on this site couldn't identify one and wouldn't know how venomous is was, but to be willing to stand around and do nothing while her babies were killed (not that they would have been, but apparently she thought so) is amazing for a mother. It would have been easy to drag the cots away from the snake or get rid of the snake with a broom. I would have thought most mothers (or fathers) would put themselves in danger (real or perceived) to protect their babies.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Funny enough my wife suffer's from a snake phobia, and although these days she is much better ( but still suffers from it), years ago when I was out and the kids were much younger, my daughter found a snake (probably a YF whip) in the garden, she pointed it out to my wife and my wife was so freaked she could do nothing but climb onto a chair and scream for my 6 year old daughter to "save" my 2 year old son who was near by.... My daughter was pretty coy with snakes by that age and just laughed at her mum.... a true phobia can turn someone usless no matter what the situation, it over rides any instinct.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 21, 2009)

My concern is; you'd like to imagine the media would "for once" get the facts straight before printing such hyped up garbage. I can understand the woman’s concern, but to write an article using the words "deadly" and showing a photo of an Eastern Brown in other articles is nothing short of irresponsible! The only thing an article like this does is breed further panic and fear into an already phobic population. No wonder I am VERY sceptical about anything the media prints and word of mouth ranting without seeing some hard proof. Too bad my own cautiousness in this regard is shared by so few. Shame on the journo who thought this article was worth printing. He might be better off writing joke books, because these articles are a joke!


----------



## JasonL (Dec 21, 2009)

Journo's rule No.1 - Don't let the truth get in the way of a good story....


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah I know......sad isn't it? It'd be great if one day they actually relayed the truth or something that even slightly resembled the facts. I guess I keep forgetting that bullcrap sells papers :lol:


----------



## JasonL (Dec 21, 2009)

Papers / Magazines around the country would go broke..... just think of the tree's that would save.......


----------



## holes (Dec 21, 2009)

*professional or not you be the judge*

Ok yes i must agree that the articles that were in media other than cairns post did use wrong pics to hype it up , so here are some pics from cairns post of the apparent actual snake (2m bts) with the catcher.

I still maintain this is simply a publicity stunt and definately did not warrant being front page news. never let good publicity ( scare mongering) get in the way of a good story.

Not sure (other than to scare the public) why you would squeeze the crap out of this snake in order to have a scary pic for the media, but i doubt it comes under the provisions of a DMP in relation to " carried out in a humane way" or duty of care relating to "the welfare of the reptile"

in my opinion this guy is purely ensuring he has his name out front so the general public will call him first (professional or not you be the judge). I guess he feels that he should have the monpoly on snake removal in cairns


----------



## JasonL (Dec 21, 2009)

It's a large BTS but certainly no record breaker....


----------



## JasonL (Dec 21, 2009)

Though with a mow like that he may do better cleaning pools :lol:


----------



## TahneeMaree (Dec 21, 2009)

I want to know where it says that BTS aren't known for their venom killing peple? (last I heard you gotta be rather unlucky to be seriously hurt by their venom?) Supplying the wrong photo is stupid, way to misslead the public there!


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 21, 2009)

They're "deadly" according to the article..........hmmm....... to birds, frogs and other small critters they are.


----------



## holes (Dec 21, 2009)

lol @


> with a mow like that he may do better cleaning pools


 
any wonder the snake struck out at him several times with that mo, i dont blame it. Does he realise Movember is long gone.


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 21, 2009)

holes said:


> lol @
> 
> any wonder the snake struck out at him several times with that mo, i dont blame it. Does he realise Movember is long gone.



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## amy5189 (Dec 22, 2009)

lol holes. the snake probably thought his face was a cute little mousey waiting to be eaten! somebody up in cairns should call him out for a snake removal and then ambush him with a razor once he gets to their place


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 22, 2009)

Someone must have taped a ferret to his face.... 

Why doesn't he remove it properly instead of squashing the poor buggers head???


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 22, 2009)

JasonL said:


> It's a large BTS but certainly no record breaker....


Excellent use of perspective to make the snake appear much larger than it is. I do the same with fish I caught.


----------

